# Happy Birthday Chief Longwind!



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2012)

Best wishes for a memorable day!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chief!!!!!  Are you planning your own celebration feast?  I hope you have a really awesome day.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Chief!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Chief!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday! I'm sure you will show up later with a fabulous tale for us all!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy birthday Chief


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 30, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Happy Birthday! I'm sure you will show up later with a fabulous tale for us all!



Did I ever tell you 'bout the time I almost went over Niagara Falls?  No?  Well this isn't the right time for that tall-tale.  Now is the time to say thank you to all of my DC Friends.  And yes, I'm planning my own birthday feast.  And it's inspired by who?  You guys.  I have acorn squash that I'll be stuffing with a savory bread stuffing, a take on the stuffed pumpkin suggested here on DC.  The chicken I'll be roasting in about thirty minutes, is brined, another trick I learned here.  Of course, I have to throw some good old Chief Longwind creativity in the mix.  So I'll have to see what interesting things I can come up with for fresh zucchini and cucumber.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Chief! Can hardly wait to hear about the creative twists you put on the various dishes.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hope you have a great birthday Chief


----------



## Somebunny (Sep 30, 2012)

Many happy returns of the day Chief! Your feast sounds delightful!


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## vitauta (Sep 30, 2012)

you too, chief?  i hope your birthday is everything you hoped for.   and you can hardly go wrong with the birthday victuals since you are yourself in charge!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chief!


----------



## chopper (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chief!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chief.

Josie


----------



## Cerise (Oct 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 1, 2012)

So sorry I'm late with your HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Hope you had a great day. JoAnn


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry I'm late, too, Chief, but Happy Birthday all the same.  I guess you didn't need any help blowing out your candles...


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 1, 2012)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## buckytom (Oct 1, 2012)

i was kinda tied up yesterday, chief, but my tardiness doesn't lessen my sincere wishes for you for a happy birthday, and a healthy and wonderful year to come. you deserve every joy that god can provide you through your loving family in his care.

happy birthday, big bro.


----------

